

Reasoning About the Heap in Rust - johnbender
http://johnbender.us/2013/04/30/reasoning-about-the-heap-in-rust

======
munin
this actually made separation logic make sense for me! I was hoping that there
would be some analysis of the borrow checker though, maybe next time...

~~~
johnbender
A friend of mine recommended that I read up on Linear types and associated
work. I might take the time to discuss those type systems as they relate to
Rust as a follow up. At that point I would address borrowed pointers.

Thanks for reading!

~~~
dherman
If you need any help with that, don't be shy to jump on #rust on
irc.mozilla.org. The team would be happy to answer any questions you may have
along the way.

~~~
johnbender
I had originally planned to ask for a quick review of this post from someone
but I got lazy :(

I'll be in there to pester you guys sometime at the end of next week I would
image, and thanks!

~~~
kibwen
It's very good! The only minor style issue is that `io::println` is deprecated
in favor of just `println`. _Everyone_ keeps getting this wrong, it's already
gotten me once today... it would be nice to start getting the word out. :)

